# Sick puppy



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley turned 5 months on June 20th. Last Wednesday he got up and was very lethargic. He was laying on the couch and I noticed green and yellow discharge coming from his nose so we rushed him to the vet. He had also not been eating his food the last few days. The vet diagnosed him with a sinus infection and a yeast infection in his ears. He seemed concerned a lot with his eating habits and told us to mix wet food with his dry food. He also has bumps all over him that he says is puppy acne, but he didn't want to put him on an additional antibiotic until he got eating better. He is on Clavamox twice a day and ear drops for 2 weeks. He goes for a recheck next week. He is wolfing down the dry food that has wet food on it, but leaves the dry food if it doesn't have anything on it. I think he looks a little heavy, but the vet seems to think he's ok. I want him to keep eating, but I don't want him to pack on weight. He weighs 41 lbs. Should I reduce the amount of dry kibble a little? Or wait til he is all the way better?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I can give you a little bit of advice... Along with the wet food, try adding maybe a cup or so of hot water. Then you have a mixture of kibble, canned food, and hot water. Stir it all together thoroughly, and by then the hot water will be just warm. It makes a kind of gravy, thereby flavoring ALL of the kibble. Keep in mind that the water adds no calories whatsoever. If it seems to you that he's getting a little tubby, cut down a bit on all of the ingredients... kibble. wet food, and water. But only cut a little bit of each. Then see how he does and adjust the amounts up or down accordingly. Doing it this way also aids digestion. I've had to feed a lot of old, fussy dogs over the course of my 63 years! Riley is young... he just doesn't feel good. This method should help. He needs good nutrition, along with his medicine, to fight off the infection.


----------

